
Ask HN: Best alternative to LG 27inch 5K monitors? - swatermasysk
Anyone have a suitable alternative (larger) to the LG 27&quot; 5K monitors?<p>I want to move to a single larger monitor, but I do not want to give up my current screen quality.<p>Thanks!
======
IloveHN84
Samsung 4K Monitor..I've found some of them on Amazon at around 300-350€

